# New to GTO's need advice



## cstarke1 (Apr 15, 2009)

hi everybody, 
im from northern va, and just got an 04 GTO and am in love with it and looking to do some performance and exterior mods. I was just looking for another opinion. Im definitely starting with the K&N cold air intake and want to do something to the exhaust. 

I was wondering how hard it is to change the rear bumper from stock to the 05-06 bumper with the dual exhaust cut-outs? if this isn't too difficult i'm probably going to wait to do the exhaust so i can get the SLP Loudmouth exhaust, and if i were to do that, would an 05-06 exhaust fit on a stock 5.7 or do i need to put headers on it.

Thanks a lot for the input


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

The rear bumper will fit. You'll need the bumper, insert, and possibly the foam underneath(not sure on that). You can also get a kit to cut out your '04 bumper for duals, not sure who makes that but have seen it before. To do the '05 exhaust you'll need the whole exhaust or have it fit together by an exhaust shop. The exhaust manifolds are the same, you will just need from there back.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

I would say don't worry about the intake yet if you don't have much money and just concentrate on the exhaust. Getting the setup on the exhaust correctly with a tune will get you far more bang for the buck.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the K&N ranks among the worst of the intakes and most of them don't do much. the '04 exhaust on a basically stock car is fine too unless you really want to make it look like the LS2s. i'd spend my money elsewhere but it's your money. the LS2 exhaust won't bolt right up to a LS1 set up without mids either.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome, these cars are great and fun to drive, I noticed a verynice growl and pick up with a typhoon k&n cai. I'm getting mine tuned at Tonys corvettes in Maryland, the spintech x-pipe and cat back are a great combo for these cars, and when properly tuned should add a ton of fun.


----------

